# unfair treatment of employees in coffee shops



## ahai (Mar 12, 2009)

There is unfair treatment towards an employee at *chain name removed*.

There has been communication from staff member to the franchisee owner.No result for many months.

This will have to go officially to EMPLOYMENT TRIBUNAL (ACAS) now.

Unfortunately this is how *franchise name removed* franchisee owners treat staff and they must be stopped from discrimination towards any person(s).

Can anyone help me with other advice??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Ahai

I have removed the franchise name as this sounds like a private matter between a franchise owner and a franchisee or employee.

The decision to edit posts is not taken lightly but no facts had been presented to suggest that this is a public matter.

However, this does beg the question that you ask about advice.

The fist bit of advice I would give is to send a registered letter to the franchise owner or manager requesting a meeting within a specified timeframe (eg 2 weeks)

Keep copies of all correspondence and ensure that you have a witness in meetings. This can be a friemd or family member and most employers will not object.

ACAS can be contacted on employment matters at any time, this is generally a free service and the affected employee should place the call as advice is normally only given to the affected party.

I hope the above is of assistance and would welcome further feedback from other forum members.


----------

